# what's your favorite sw creature



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

let's start promoting PF's sw forum and post some interesting photos and opinions..

I'll kick off

Mine is without doubt the bubble coral (or Plerogyra sinuosa )


















I just love to sit by my tank and watch this guy. It's looks calm and peaceful, but... 
... this guy is highly aggressive to other coral species. Between bubbles you can notice short sweeper tentacles. It use them when competing for the space on reef.
Tentacles are extended at night, during the daytime bubbles are inflated (sun/ feeding..bla,bla..)

Besides photosynthetic feeding it have big mouth that swallow any small meaty food I give him. He's crazy about brine shrimp..

I feed him before light goes off and he's just like knows that dinner is ready.
Than it opens its huuuge mouth and waiting for food to falls in.. like that..


















After being served it would enjoy it for hour and showing its ugly skeleton


















hehe, pig! Just love that guy..


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i like my jellyfish........ scares the hell out of me, but at the same time it puts me in awwwwwww


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

-=BOB=- said:


> let's start promoting PF's sw forum and post some interesting photos and opinions..


i love the sound to that..









if its coral we speak upon..i would have to go with pumping xenia..very nice ...










*not my tank* ..found this pic while i was surfing the net and was just amazed at the size of soft coral in there and how beautiful it looked all together..a pumping xenia is located in the left center of the tank..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I totally dig xenia. Mine has been bothered by a maroon clown but it is still doing well. I'll try to get pics up soon!

I DON'T like elegance coral. I made the mistake of getting one before doing the research.

The others I dig include the bubble tip anemone (any kind, rose is sweet ). I also dig button polyps (green or other) and, although they sometimes do damage, any kind of echinoderm (starfish, urchins).

I like the bubble coral! Interesting creature.

The color on that jellyfish is insane!


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

acestro said:


> I totally dig xenia. Mine has been bothered by a maroon clown but it is still doing well. I'll try to get pics up soon!


 look famaliar?








my xenia is ok though, it keeps growing, but when i first put my tomato clown in, he hosted in the xenia.

My favorite....hmm too many. Currently i'm really facinated by my decorater crab. He put most of my polyps on his back, and i've noticed them in places around the tank too, they're still spreading! he also has leaf and grape calerpia and an assortment of other little things-puka shell, little fuzzy things attached to him he's cool, ,the was he moves too


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i love scorpion fish


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

Wow, that one great looking jellyfish! What's it's scientific name? Is it dangerous to other inhabitants? To be honest I dunno much about whole range of fish, corals and inverts (of course I did some reading and research on animals I have), but than again it's so wide spectrum of wonderful life that one can read and learn whole life about it and still not knowing much. I'm just simply fascinated with all these colors and beauty.

>*not my tank* ..found this pic while i was surfing the net and was just amazed at the size of soft coral in there and how beautiful it looked all together...

Oh yes, I wasting days and days surfing the net and watching all these phenomenal setups..Just dreaming that I have enough time and cash to devote myself completely to one big, big sw project.

Not so long ago I was tripping if I could afford 600G tank I'd raise one big pygo shoal. Not any more, I guess..

Mine dream today looks more like this:










.. but that remain to be my dream


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Hey man how did you get that picture of my living room :smile:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Kory said:


> Hey man how did you get that picture of my living room :smile:










nice room man

i only seem to know some about dangerouse sw fish
nothing about others because i am not in to them

i wish i could have a dream tank but i already got one :bleh:


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

no one else??


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

these guys always get my attention when i go to the lfs.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

my friend has a green madrin goby........... but they die really easy........ and you dont know if they eat good, becuase they dont eat fish food........ cool fish though


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

what do manderins eat?

here is another favorite of mine


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

carcopods???? no idea how to spell it!!!!!!! the lil organisms on the live rock...... at least thats what the lfs said..........


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

phensway said:


> carcopods???? no idea how to spell it!!!!!!! the lil organisms on the live rock...... at least thats what the lfs said..........










You need a very well established live rock tank before you add any mandarin in...


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

Ladies and gents please meet Comet Sea Star, 
Blue Starfish (Linckia laevigata for those that enjoying things being named with dead languages)










.

Here goes intro from LiveAquaria.com:
_
"The Blue Linckia Sea Star, also known as the Comet Sea Star, Blue Sea Star, or Blue Starfish, is found in the sunny areas of the reef and reef fringe, constantly foraging for food. It has a bright blue body, sometimes with red or purplish spots.

In an aquarium setting it prefers a well-lighted sandy or coral rubble substrate, 
with many rocky hiding places. As a juvenile (when it has a blue-green coloration), it spends most of the day hiding in small caves or overhangs. As larger adults, it can be seen anchored to the rocks or glass, waving one or two arms in the water, searching for small, free-floating microbes. The Blue Linckia Sea Star is generally solitary, but it will tolerate other starfish and amiable fish in the aquarium.

The Blue Linckia Sea Star is very intolerant of sudden changes in oxygen levels, salinity and pH of the water, and cannot tolerate copper-based medications. It should never be exposed to air while handling, and should be carefully monitored for the presence of a small parasitic snail, Thyca crystallina.

In the wild, the Blue Linckia Sea Star is capable of regenerating a new starfish from almost any portion of its body that might break off. In the home aquarium, this is far less likely.

In the aquarium, small pieces of clam meat or tablets can be placed under the starfish."_


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

beautyful starfish man


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY IDEA WHERE TO GET A SCORPION FISH LIKE THE ONE IN THAT PICTURE........ I CANT FIND ONE......... WHAT AN AWESOME FISH....... IS IT AGRESSIVE................


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

my volitan had so much personality


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

i like all the corals


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

saltwater puffers are my personal favorite i hope to own some soon but this isn't mine


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

i mean these ones


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

*Istiophorus platypterus*


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Epinephelus Marginatus (ex Guaza)










Mycteroperca Rubra


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

man sw is crazy! i think i might get into it later on.

great pix!


----------

